# What is the actual RMS wattage of F&D F6000 ??



## maxprash (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy a 5.1 speaker system, the 'F&D F6000'. 
I looked up its specs on the internet. But its wattage in RMS differs in some websites.Its home website mentions that it is 123 watt RMS( 5.1 Home Theater Speakers | Gloss Finishing Surface portable speakers delhi ), but many other websites including ThinkDigit say that it is 191 watt RMS.

For Subwoofer ,F&D homepage shows 57 watt RMS but all other websites show 120 watt RMS.
I am really confused. Can anyone tell what its actual specs are?????????????????


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2011)

Front: 13 Watt X 2
Center: 14 Watt
Surround: 13 Watt X 2
Subwoofer: 57 Watt

Total: 123 Watt


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 6, 2011)

Desibond is right , those r d actual specs.


----------

